
Ext JS… no thanks - screamingdigg
http://developerlife.com/theblog/?p=419
======
apgwoz
Why is this a big deal? Essentially, a Javascript library is only "linked"
with the HTML, which is being sent back to the client. By sending the HTML
back to the client you're effectively providing the source. The GPL doesn't
say anything about accessing resources over a network, so the server side of
the application is fine. On the client side, you can still copyright the
design of the site and it's content, so you're not loosing anything. Am I
missing something?

